# 6.5 prc thoughts?



## ridgetop

I think I'll be trading in my 7mm rem. mag. in the next year or two for a 6.5 prc. They have the same ballistics as the 7mm out to 800 yards but are several lbs. less in recoil. I'm looking forward to carrying a much lighter rifle that can do the same things as my 10+ lb. 7mm. 
Anyone own a 6.5prc or done research on them?


----------



## sheepassassin

My dad has the Christensen arms 6.5 prc. That thing is a tack driver and hits extremely hard. It’s killed 3 deer and an elk this year and none of them took a step after they got hit. It’ll shoot sub MOA groups with factory ammo. Awesome gun!


----------



## High Desert Elk

A 6.5 PRC is basically a .264 "WSM". I am intrigued by it, but in today's game, I would always want to keep a staple firearm laying around such as a 7mm Rem Mag, .270, and/or .30-06. You can get ammo for those at an Ace Hardware...


----------



## CPAjeff

I've looked at the 6.5 PRC quite extensively - because new calibers are cool! Plus, a new rifle is always a great idea. Here is a quick look at the differences between the two:

6.5 PRC with a 143 grain ELD-X @ 2960 at the muzzle.
7MM with a 162 grain ELD-X @ 2940 at the muzzle.
Altitude: 5500'
Temperature: 65' F
Published velocity and BC from Hornady's website.

While the 6.5 PRC does 'outrun' the 7MM, it's not by much. Also, the 7MM does carry more energy, but not by much.

You should buy a 6.5 PRC!


----------



## wyoming2utah

How would that gun fare against a bison? I'm looking for a gun that will hit hard enough to take care of bison but can be used for deer and elk as well.


----------



## sheepassassin

wyoming2utah said:


> How would that gun fare against a bison? I'm looking for a gun that will hit hard enough to take care of bison but can be used for deer and elk as well.


I would imagine in a bison scenario, the bullet would have more to do with effectiveness than the caliber used (assuming we are talking about 6.5 calibers).

I know of a couple bison killed with 6.5 creedmoors


----------



## wyoming2utah

I've been considering a 6.5x284 Norma. Thoughts?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Don't do it !


----------



## wyoming2utah

Why? What is/are the downsides other than the cost of buying shells? Suggestions on a good gun for bison/deer/elk?


----------



## Critter

I personally think that this round just begs to be hand loaded. 

I also think that it will do what those that love the 6.5 Creedmore wants the Crerdmore to do. That extra 200 fps will be a big selling point along with working in a short action rifle.


----------



## CPAjeff

wyoming2utah said:


> I've been considering a 6.5x284 Norma. Thoughts?


I shot a 6.5x284 for a few years - it's such a sweet cartridge. I only shot deer and antelope with it, but i never had to shoot anything more than once.

130 VLD's were absolutely devastating.


----------



## Brookie

w2u i'm sure you own a gun that is good for bison/deer/elk, you just want a new gun which is fine, but for someone who would rather fish spend the money on that


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Ridge is going with my idea of the 270WSM ;-) I just want my 500th post today that's all. lol


----------



## DallanC

I'm sad the 7MM STW has fallen out of popularity. I love mine in a beautiful Winchester "pre-64" Model 70. 

IMO though... if you reload I think the single best cartridge in NA would be the .280 Ackley.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

I’m really considering a 6.5 PRC as well. I keep bouncing between the PRC and a 26 Nosler. 

The PRC seems to be winning in my mind primarily due to price / availability of brass. 

However the 28 Nosler has me intrigued as well because you can use 7mm brass to make 28 Nosler brass.

Oh the choices!!!!


----------



## AF CYN

Eastman's did a comparison of the 6.5 Creedmore, 6.5 PRC and 6.5-300 Weatherby in their Dec/Jan issue last year. They liked them all, with the PRC being a better choice than the Creedmore for bears, elk, moose, etc... What kind of rifle are you going to get? They aren't widely available are they?


----------



## Packout

If I reloaded I'd own a 6.5 PRC. Really important to get a 24"+ barrel. 
Sportsman's Warehouse lists 41 rifles. One friend has a Howa and it is a tack driver while another friend has a Browning Hells Canyon and it is a tack-driver too. 

But I don't reload.......

..


----------



## ridgetop

AF CYN said:


> Eastman's did a comparison of the 6.5 Creedmore, 6.5 PRC and 6.5-300 Weatherby in their Dec/Jan issue last year. They liked them all, with the PRC being a better choice than the Creedmore for bears, elk, moose, etc... What kind of rifle are you going to get? They aren't widely available are they?


 They are starting to be introduced by several gun makers in the past year. That's why I think I'll wait another year or two, hopefully more left handed options will become more available.


----------



## Bax*

Montana makes a lefty:

https://montanarifleco.com/rifles/x3/


----------



## Critter

And to throw another monkey wrench into the new rifle debate check out the 6.5 RPM from Weatherby


----------



## taxidermist

The PRC (precision rifle cartridge) is based off the 300 Ruger Compact Magnum necked down to 6.5. I'm sure it is a accurate as all get out based from the .264 diameter bullet. One of, if not the most stable bullet available. 


Because its a 6.5 on steroids the barrel life is not long lived. But I don't think a average hunter shooting 20-40 rounds a year will shoot a barrel out in a lifetime.


I'd get it if I think it would do anything more than both my .264 win mags and my 6.5-06AI.


----------



## ridgetop

The main reasons I want to switch from my 7mm mainly weight and less recoil while keeping the same type of ballistics.
I like the idea of going with the short mag. action over a long action. That way I can maintain the same ballistics with a 24" barrel compared to a 26" barrel on the long actions. 
At least that's what I understand from what I have researched.


----------



## High Desert Elk

If I needed "another hole in the head", I'd go for a 6.5 PRC as well. I just like the short mag line and it would compliment the .270 and 7mm shorts I already have.

And hey - just ordered a new (replacement) reloading press, so all I need are the dies and I would be in business!!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

from what I'm researching looks like the good old 270Win is just as good as the 6.5 prc except long action . My Rem 700 is very light. there's a reason these old rounds never fade away because they 're hard to beat.


----------



## waspocrew

No problem whatsoever with the 6.5 PRC. My brother recently had one build and he absolutely loves the round. If I didn't already have my 6.5 Sherman, I'd have a PRC in my safe.


----------



## taxidermist

ridgetop said:


> The main reasons I want to switch from my 7mm mainly weight and less recoil while keeping the same type of ballistics.
> I like the idea of going with the short mag. action over a long action. That way I can maintain the same ballistics with a 24" barrel compared to a 26" barrel on the long actions.
> At least that's what I understand from what I have researched.


The one thing that is sacrificed with a SAM is the magazine capacity. Take a 300 WSM for instance. In the Savage I shoot, you can only stuff 2 rounds in the mag. The way a few of the manufactures are getting around this, is by using a removable "Mag Box". The way they are making them out of polymer just seems to me they can break. But hey- Glock makes a "plastic gun" and I hear its ok.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Most top feed fixed magazines will accept three rounds if you pull the spring out and compress the bottom "leaf" a little so the feed plate can sit a little lower. Did that with my 270 WSM M70 Black Shadow stock.

Attached is one of those polymer Mag Pul magazines for the stock I put on my Stevens .257-06. If it breaks there would be other larger issues to go with it. It is longer than I wanted, but oh well.


----------



## toasty

Great thread. This prompted me, like many others, to look into the 6.5prc and weigh the advantages and disadvantages of the caliber. There are lots of comparisons, but the comparison most will make is with a 6.5CM. Of course I want a 6.5prc, but I came to the conclusion that I have a hard time justifying this caliber with the disadvantages it comes with. 

I get what Ridge is going for, moving from his 10lb+ gun to something lighter. I honestly cannot imagine hunting with a rifle that heavy. With a 24" barrel and a scope that can take advantage of the increased range of a 6.5prc, you are looking at over 8lbs with the scope and rings for most guns (exception christensen and browning xbolt pro which are going to be mid to upper 7lbs. with the scope). The other major disadvantage is the increase recoil from a 6.5CM. For a 200fps and a 200 yard range increase over a 6.5cm you get up 30% more recoil. 6.5CM has 1000ftlb of energy at 700 yards making it a viable deer rifle to that range. Is the 30% increased recoil worth the ability to take it to 900 yards.

I reload for all of my rifles, so few factory offerings is not a big deal to me, however, if you don't reload, that should be a serious concern. Not only for availability, but also for selection and the ability to choose the right bullet for the hunt.

For me, I have a 6.5 creeedmore that is 6lb7oz with scope and everything. I shoot 123gr bullets and recoil is manageable even for my teenagers. I have shot deer and antelope with it up to 550 yards. There is just no way I am increasing recoil 30% to gain another 200 yards and add at least a 1lb to the gun that I carry around for weeks during the fall. If I were hunting with a 10lb gun, I would absolutely change guns, but it wouldn't be to a 6.5prc. It is an interesting caliber, but IMO, not a game changer and I see it fading away in 10 years like a lot of the WSM calibers.


----------



## High Desert Elk

The only two WSM calibers I've seen fade are the 7mm and 325. The 270 and 300 I think are here to stay.

Just MO though...


----------



## moabxjeeper

toasty said:


> If I were hunting with a 10lb gun, I would absolutely change guns, but it wouldn't be to a 6.5prc. It is an interesting caliber, but IMO, not a game changer and I see it fading away in 10 years like a lot of the WSM calibers.


To piggyback this, the problem with trends is that they come and go. It may seem to be the latest and greatest, but for how long? Only time will tell if it is to remain relevant. A quick glance at some well known ammo manufacturers show that even now, pickings are pretty scarce. Hornady is the one who created the cartridge and they only list one load suitable for hunting.

Marketing hype has a way of distorting reality. Yes, it looks like a good, hard hitting round, but it will not do anything your 7mm Mag won't. The two cartridges are very similar but the 7mm is more versatile with a wider range of weights and bullet types available. I am on board with you wanting a lighter rifle to haul though.

I don't know your current rifle situation but if you don't already have a lighter shooting caliber, I would suggest going that route rather than trying to match the 7mm RM's power in a lighter rifle. You will have diminishing returns if that's your goal. There's no getting past physics. You will either end up with a rifle that's only marginally lighter than yours (I would say you would need at LEAST some 2 pounds lighter to make any meaningful difference) or you will end up with a rifle that's unpleasant to shoot.

The 6.5CM is a great option for a lighter rifle. My dad bought a Savage right after deer season last year that is under 7 pounds with scope and sling. It shoots like a dream and is easy to pack. Recoil is fairly stout in such a light rifle but entirely manageable. I also have a 7mm-08 that is very similar. Both guns are ideal for deer sized game but still powerful enough to take elk at responsible ranges. We both have larger calibers for when big animals will be expected, his a 30-06 and mine being the same 7mm RM.

There's a plethora of options available and variety is the spice of life. The 6.5PRC seems like a great cartridge, especially if you reload, but be realistic with your expectations and don't give into what Hornady pays magazine writers to publish. Do your own research and you won't go wrong. My personal opinion is, keep your 7mm Mag for when those big animals are expected, and get something lighter weight and lighter shooting for everything else. More rifles are never a bad thing are they? _O\\


----------



## taxidermist

To carry on with the posts discussing recoil and benefits from a larger lighter rifle-- I've packed a .257-06 (I just love that way that rolls off the tongue) break action single shot that's lighter than most rifles and have stoned deer and antelope at 500 yards. 


It's the shot placement folks! A heavy recoil rifle is not pleasant to shoot and can make you become a bad shot.


----------



## waspocrew

I read (on another forum) that Nosler will be releasing 6.5 PRC loaded ammo. I would assume this would mean 6.5 PRC brass would be released as well. If that's the case, there would be brass available from the following:
- ADG
- Gunwerks (made by ADG)
- Hornady
- Bertram
- Nosler 

For those who don't reload or are concerned about limited factory ammo options, Copper Creek Ammo has a few more 6.5 PRC offerings such as the 127 gr LRX, 140 gr Accubond, 130 and 140 VLD, new A-tips, etc. These are actually decently priced as well, although I've seen the 147 Gr Hornady ammo for $32/box locally which is a great price. 

Will it stick around? Probably. Is the end-all be-all? Definitely not. I think the extra velocity (and associated recoil) is worth it, in my opinion. New rifles are a lot of fun!

PS - I like light recoil as well. I've got a 6mm Creed for small stuff and save the 300 RUM for the big critters


----------



## colorcountrygunner

*creedmoor


----------



## ridgetop

colorcountrygunner said:


> *creedmoor


Would you feel good about taking a 500 yard shot at a mature bull elk with a creedmore? I'm not sure I do but I would with the prc.


----------



## Huge29

I had this same decision a few years ago and after speaking with a few guys who compete in long range competition and hunt extensively I wound up with the 6.5x47 Lapua. Ballistics are similar, biggest difference is small primer so can withstand higher pressures, Lapua brass and better shoulder angle = less trimming. I have been very happy with mine and clearly only for those who reload.


----------



## stillhunterman

6.5 prc elk kill

kill shots 31:40


----------



## toasty

stillhunterman said:


> 6.5 prc elk kill


There was nothing in that video that gave me confidence to use a 6.5prc on elk. Of course it could have been the spray and pray shooting mentality of the hunter.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

When he finally hit him in the right spot seemed to do ok but I still think even a 7mm08 would of done a little better with a heavier bullet. I'm not razing his shooting though I probably would have shot like that too. I'm sticking with my 270 win or 7 mag


----------



## PBH

7MM RELOADED said:


> When he finally hit him in the right spot seemed to do ok but I still think even a 7mm08 would of done a little better with a heavier bullet.


What grain do the PRC bullets come in?
For that matter, what grain bullets do the 6.5x284 come in?


----------



## Critter

Most 6.5 bullets are going to be under 150 grains and if you can shoot them at 2800 fps+ they should kill a elk. But you need to stay away from match type bullets or thin skinned ones which would just blow up on a shot that hit heavy bones.

There are way to many people that are trying to kill elk with paper punching or gong ringing bullets. They may work fine on deer sized animals but would take a perfect shot on elk

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH

thanks Critter. That's the response I was looking for.


----------



## Critter

There is a discussion going on right now over on another forum on taking African game animals with the paper punching gong ringing bullets. It is coming down to taking perfect broadside shots with those type of bullets and passing on most of the others. If they can't get a good angle going into the vitals the ones that are touting the long range bullets are saying that they are passing on the shots. 

But how many times have you only gotten that one shot and the angle is less than what you really feel comfortable to shoot. I know that if I waited for a perfect broadside or slightly quartering away shot I would not bring home a lot of animals.


----------



## AF CYN

I just handled a Browning X bolt Pro Long Range today in 6.5 PRC. Couldn't believe how light the gun was. Pretty sweet.


----------



## ridgetop

That video is a little concerning but not knowing what bullet they were using and exactly where the bullet was hitting. It's kind of hard to pass judgment. 


I'm looking for a new all around rifle where I can shoot elk out to 500 yards max and deer 600 and coyotes around 800. This rifle looks like it might work for me.
I think I'll wait another year or two and see if it does get more popular and hopefully more left handed bolts and ammo becomes available. I really like shooting the accubonds.


----------



## toasty

ridgetop said:


> That video is a little concerning but not knowing what bullet they were using where the bullet was hitting. It's kind of hard to pass judgment.
> 
> I'm looking for a new all around rifle where I can shoot elk out to 500 yards max and deer 600 and coyotes around 800. This rifle looks like it might work for me.
> I think I'll wait another year or two and see if it does get more popular and hopefully more left handed bolts and ammo becomes available. I really like shooting the accubonds.


Do you guys remember the 6XC that came out about 10 years ago? It was all the rage for about 3 or 4 years and touted as the best 1000 yard caliber that you could get after Tubbs won some shooting matches. I had 2 friends that bought them and shot them for a year or two and both ended up replacing them with a 6-284. I know some guys are still shooting it, but it has lost a lot of popularity. I bring this up because the 6.5prc reminds me a little of of the 6XC. I think Ridge's idea to wait a year or two is a good one. The 6.5prc may take hold and continue its gain in popularity or it may not.


----------



## Critter

What ever the case, you are going to need to reload to get the full potential of this type of round. Then you can use whatever type of bullet that you want, load it heavy or light. Have elk rounds or deer rounds and even coyote and parrie dog rounds. I am sure that the selection off of the shelf at your local ammo store will be very restricted.


----------



## waspocrew

I'm sure there will be more factory ammo options in the future - for now, it's somewhat limited. 

Quite a few factory rifles are being chambered in the PRC, which is something the 6XC did not have. 

Savage, Browning, Bergara, Christensen arms, Fierce, Ruger, Montana Rifles, and Seekins all offer the 6.5 PRC.


----------



## waspocrew

PBH said:


> What grain do the PRC bullets come in?
> For that matter, what grain bullets do the 6.5x284 come in?


Factory options for Hornady ammo are 143 and 147 grain. My guess is Nosler will offer a 140 accubond and 142 gr Accubond LR factory loads. If you reload, the world is your oyster.

My brother's 6.5 PRC 24" barrel pushes the 147 Hornady ELDM to ~2925 FPS according to his chrono.


----------



## ridgetop

Here's a follow up. It's been 28 months since my OP and I finally bought that 6.5 PRC in an ultralite. I'm pretty excited to carry it around this fall.


----------



## 3arabians

Good deal! You’ll enjoy it. I bought one a couple years ago and love it. It notched its first kill on a buck last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I have a friend who bought 6.5 prc Sako he likes it. killed his moose with it. The 280 Ackley has always been more intriguing to me.


----------



## silentstalker

ridgetop said:


> Here's a follow up. It's been 28 months since my OP and I finally bought that 6.5 PRC in an ultralite. I'm pretty excited to carry it around this fall.


Great cartridge! Were you able to find ammo for it? That seems to be the biggest issue at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

silentstalker said:


> Great cartridge! Were you able to find ammo for it? That seems to be the biggest issue at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your absolutely right about that. I can't find any anywhere.


----------



## 3arabians

Here you go ridge. In stock and only $10 per round. Helluva deal!! 









Hornady 81621 Precision Hunter 6.5 PRC 143 Gr Extremely Low Drag-eXpanding 20 Round Box | Green Acres Sporting Goods


Accuracy and terminal performance are the cornerstones of Hornady Precision Hunter factory loaded ammunition. These match-accurate hunting loads allow the




greenacressporting.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

[="3arabians, post: 2243597, member: 43098"]
Here you go ridge. In stock and only $10 per round. Helluva deal!! 









Hornady 81621 Precision Hunter 6.5 PRC 143 Gr Extremely Low Drag-eXpanding 20 Round Box | Green Acres Sporting Goods


Accuracy and terminal performance are the cornerstones of Hornady Precision Hunter factory loaded ammunition. These match-accurate hunting loads allow the




greenacressporting.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]
That's pathetic!


----------



## 3arabians

ridgetop said:


> [="3arabians, post: 2243597, member: 43098"]
> Here you go ridge. In stock and only $10 per round. Helluva deal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hornady 81621 Precision Hunter 6.5 PRC 143 Gr Extremely Low Drag-eXpanding 20 Round Box | Green Acres Sporting Goods
> 
> 
> Accuracy and terminal performance are the cornerstones of Hornady Precision Hunter factory loaded ammunition. These match-accurate hunting loads allow the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenacressporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pathetic![/QUOTE]

Right! I think I’d be willing to pay $80 or $90 given the ammo situation but $200!?? Nope! I bought 2 boxes of these right after I purchased the gun 2 years ago and I think it was around $45 per box. Thankfully I still have a box and a half left. Crazy times.


----------



## Stickboy2

I recently rechambered a Remington Sendero from 264 WM to 6.5 PRC. I have turned into quite the brass snob as of late, and as soon as I saw Lapua producing this round i decided to make the switch. A little over a thousand rounds on the old barrel and it was getting close to needing a new one. After a year, I like it! I have committed to a couple PRC style matches a year to be confident in longer shots on antelope this fall. Felt recoil is less than the 264 and I run it pretty hot. Settled on the 147 Eldm with retumbo for a powder. Velocity is right at 3,000 fps. For me it was worth the change in caliber, simply because I like Lapua brass. I hope commercially loaded rounds become more available for those that don’t reload, right now they are spendy.


----------

